# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблема с видеокартой

## GreyFox

нужна помощ:
у меня чёто непонятное с видюхой, у меня видео карта nVidia 
GeForce 7950 GX2 работает в режиме двух процессоров, но не работает если я поставлю больше чем 2 гига оперативной памяти, у меня стояли две планки по 1 гигу DDR2-667. Потом я ещё решил поставить 2 по гигу, и монитор перестоёт работать после пробежки полосы загрузки. но если включить многомониторный режим работает всё нормально но зато игрушки работают только в половину что очень фигово. Уже пробовал и местами оперативу менять и даже одалживал у друга DDR2-800 тоже самое, если более 2 гигов то экран не грузится хотя звуки загрузки винды есть. В чём может быть проблемма?

если поможет вот моя конфигурация компа:
Процессор: AMD 64 X2 4600+.
Материнка: MSI K9N-SLI-2F на чипсете nForce 570.
с последними драйверами.
Видеокарта: nVidia GeForce 7950 GX2 с последними драйверами.
ОС: Windows Vista Ultimate x64.
Винчестер: 500GB Maxtor.

----------


## GreyFox

> нужна помощ:
> у меня чёто непонятное с видюхой, у меня видео карта nVidia 
> GeForce 7950 GX2 работает в режиме двух процессоров, но не работает если я поставлю больше чем 2 гига оперативной памяти, у меня стояли две планки по 1 гигу DDR2-667. Потом я ещё решил поставить 2 по гигу, и монитор перестоёт работать после пробежки полосы загрузки. но если включить многомониторный режим работает всё нормально но зато игрушки работают только в половину что очень фигово. Уже пробовал и местами оперативу менять и даже одалживал у друга DDR2-800 тоже самое, если более 2 гигов то экран не грузится хотя звуки загрузки винды есть. В чём может быть проблемма?
> 
> если поможет вот моя конфигурация компа:
> Процессор: AMD 64 X2 4600+.
> Материнка: MSI K9N-SLI-2F на чипсете nForce 570.
> с последними драйверами.
> Видеокарта: nVidia GeForce 7950 GX2 с последними драйверами.
> ...


Всё больше не надо помощи, я решил проблемму сам.

----------


## DEL

в чем была загвоздка?

----------


## GreyFox

да драйвер поставил левый каторый поддерживает 4gb с 2 режимном ГП

----------


## yura2603

> да драйвер поставил левый каторый поддерживает 4gb с 2 режимном ГП


а нужна тебе такая машина, зачем 4 гига памяти, для того что бы виста не ругалась или для утишения :)

----------


## GreyFox

> а нужна тебе такая машина, зачем 4 гига памяти, для того что бы виста не ругалась или для утишения :)


Именно что бы Виста работала шустрее

Кстати уже появился оффициальный драйвер каторый поддерживает 2 ГП и 4 гига.

----------

